# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  سال دوم کنکورمه و امسالم نمی تونم...

## Yuhan

سلام دوستان
سال ۹۹ که اولین کنکورمو دادم رتبه ام ۸۲ هزار منطقه ۲ شد
احتمالا با خودتون فکر می کنید که هیچی نخوندم و حتی مفهوم درسا رو هم نفهمیدم و رفتم سر جلسه، ولی اینطور نبود. مشکل این بود که تست کار نمی کردم و بیشتر درسنامه می خوندم. درصدام اینا بود: ادبیات ۲۲/ عربی ۵۶/ دینی ۳۰/ زبان ۵۰/ زبست ۱۷/ شیمی ۶/ ریاضی ۶/ فیزیک ۱۰
سال دوم اوایل خوب می خوندم ولی بخاطر استرس و اضطراب شدیدی که داشتم رفتم پیش روانپزشک و مجبور شدم دارو مصرف کنم. داروهام اول تاثیر مثبت داشت ولی در درازمدت باعث شد نسبت به درسام بیخیال باشم و اهمیت ندم‌. یعنی کلا آدم بیخیالی شده بودم و حتی فکر آینده ذره ای تکونم نمی داد. حالا کم کم دارم داروهامو قطع می کنم و می فهمم دور و برم چه خبره، اما به اینجا که رسیدم دیدم هرچی که خوندم یادم رفته...
رتبه ای که میخوام در حد پرستاری آزاده، یه چیزی که نهایتا تا ۳۰-۳۵ هزار منطقه بره. نمی دونم چیکار کنم، صبح تا شب رو تختمم و انگیزه ای برای بیدار شدن ندارم. به خانوادم گفتم اگه قبول نشدم به همه بگن پرستاری قبول شده تا دوباره بخونم برای پزشکی، اگه خدا خواست که قبول شدم میگم انصراف دادم دوباره خوندم واسه پزشکی و اگه قبول نشدم دیگه حداقل پرستاری میارم و اون موقع میگم درسامو افتادم یا مرخصی گرفتم و عقب افتادم. خلاصه یه جوری سال سوم کنکورمو می پیچونم... ولی از طرفی از موندن دوباره می ترسم... من دیگه توان خوندن این درسا رو برای یار سوم ندارم...

----------


## MOHAMMAD-B

سلام
یه نکته این وسط که باتوجه به اینکه کنکور نزدیکه شما احتمالا دچار استرس شدین و یه خرده انرژیتون کاهش پیدا کرده. نمیتونم نداریم این وسط! این حرفا چیه! ببین از من به شما نصیحت هیچوقت تصمیم موندن برا سال بعد و آینده های دور و اینکه اگر قبول شدم و نشدم چیکار کنم رو قبل کنکور نگیر ، شما نباید الآن به این چیزا فک کنی اصلا! اشتباهه!
ببین مهم نیست نتیجه چی میشه ، شما کار درست رو انجام بده ، بچسب به برنامت و بهترین کاری رو که میتونی انجام بده تا کنکور تموم بشه . وقتی این مرحله رو پشت سر گذاشتی اونموقع بشین فک کن که بعدش باید چیکار کرد.

----------


## mr.masomi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Yuhan


سلام دوستان
سال ۹۹ که اولین کنکورمو دادم رتبه ام ۸۲ هزار منطقه ۲ شد
احتمالا با خودتون فکر می کنید که هیچی نخوندم و حتی مفهوم درسا رو هم نفهمیدم و رفتم سر جلسه، ولی اینطور نبود. مشکل این بود که تست کار نمی کردم و بیشتر درسنامه می خوندم. درصدام اینا بود: ادبیات ۲۲/ عربی ۵۶/ دینی ۳۰/ زبان ۵۰/ زبست ۱۷/ شیمی ۶/ ریاضی ۶/ فیزیک ۱۰
سال دوم اوایل خوب می خوندم ولی بخاطر استرس و اضطراب شدیدی که داشتم رفتم پیش روانپزشک و مجبور شدم دارو مصرف کنم. داروهام اول تاثیر مثبت داشت ولی در درازمدت باعث شد نسبت به درسام بیخیال باشم و اهمیت ندم‌. یعنی کلا آدم بیخیالی شده بودم و حتی فکر آینده ذره ای تکونم نمی داد. حالا کم کم دارم داروهامو قطع می کنم و می فهمم دور و برم چه خبره، اما به اینجا که رسیدم دیدم هرچی که خوندم یادم رفته...
رتبه ای که میخوام در حد پرستاری آزاده، یه چیزی که نهایتا تا ۳۰-۳۵ هزار منطقه بره. نمی دونم چیکار کنم، صبح تا شب رو تختمم و انگیزه ای برای بیدار شدن ندارم. به خانوادم گفتم اگه قبول نشدم به همه بگن پرستاری قبول شده تا دوباره بخونم برای پزشکی، اگه خدا خواست که قبول شدم میگم انصراف دادم دوباره خوندم واسه پزشکی و اگه قبول نشدم دیگه حداقل پرستاری میارم و اون موقع میگم درسامو افتادم یا مرخصی گرفتم و عقب افتادم. خلاصه یه جوری سال سوم کنکورمو می پیچونم... ولی از طرفی از موندن دوباره می ترسم... من دیگه توان خوندن این درسا رو برای یار سوم ندارم...


سلام دوست عزیز خوبی؟
اول از همه باید بپذیری که اشتباه کردی و تقصیر خودت بوده نه شرایط چون اون قرصایی که میخوردی هیچوقت نمیتونه جلوی کاری که میخوایی رو بگیره
مکانیسم عملش طولانیه ولی در این حد بدون که باعث ترشح یسری نوروترنسمیتر و هورمون مثل دوپامین میشه که یمدت سرخوشت میکنه و دوپامین**در حالت عادی** وقتی ترشح میشه  که هدفی بذاری و به کاری برسی
پس جلوی اون کارو نمیگیره نمیگه کاری نکن و فقط حس کارکردن بهت القا میکنه و تعلل تو و این دست اون دست کردنت باعث این مشکل شده
مورد دیگه ای که تو یه تاپیک دیگه هم گفتم اکثر پشت کنکوریا میفتن تو یه چرخه خطرناک
تو این چرخه

یعنی یه بدبینی دارن که نمیتونم و این باعث میشه تلاششون کم شه و تلاش کم موجب شکست میشه و شکست بدبین ترشون میکنه به اینده و چرخه هی تکرار میشه هی بدبین تر هی تلاش کمتر هی شکست و دوباره از نو
و تنها راهش اینه یه جای این چرخه رو بشکنن
یا نگرششونو بهتر کنن یا تلاششونو
اینم بگم هنوز اونقدر دیر نیس که اینقدر ناامید شدی
کسایی که منو میشناسن میدونن من 50 روز خوندم ولی اصولی و درست و تو 50 روز رتبه ای اوردم که تونستم برم یکی از رشته های پیراپزشکی دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران
پس نگرشتو عوض کن نظرات ملتو تو این تاپیک نخون چون مکانیسمش مثل همون قرصاست و گفتن اینکه تو میتونی فقط دوپامینتو بدون دلیل میبره بالا تازه اگه انگیزشی حرف بزنن اینه ، اگه تخریب کنن که مغزت میگه ولش کن دیگه نمیشه دیگه 
پس برو تو فاز کار عمیق و بیخیال رتبه و رشته و نتیجه شو فقط بخون برای بهبود و پیشرفت خودت
حداقلش اینه از وضع الانت خیلی بهتر میشی اگه بخونی ولی اگه ول کنی شاید رتبه افتضاحی بیاری و بدبین تر بشی و بدبین تر و تلاش کم و شکست و چرخه دوباره
شروع کن رفیق چندتا اهنگ انگیزشی دان کن حالت بهتر شد پاشو برنامتو بچین که تو این مدت فقط بیست تا سی درصد بری بالا رتبت عالی میشه*

----------


## MOHAMMAD-B

> *
> نظرات ملتو تو این تاپیک نخون چون مکانیسمش مثل همون قرصاست و گفتن اینکه تو میتونی فقط دوپامینتو بدون دلیل میبره بالا تازه اگه انگیزشی حرف بزنن اینه ، اگه تخریب کنن که مغزت میگه ولش کن دیگه نمیشه دیگه 
> پس برو تو فاز کار عمیق و بیخیال رتبه و رشته و نتیجه شو فقط بخون برای بهبود و پیشرفت خودت*


نظرات ملتو نخون؟ عملکردش مثل همون قرصاست؟ فقل دوپامینو میبره بالا؟ برادر شما حیف شدی ، به نظرم دوباره کنکور بده برو پزشکی ، تخصصم حتما در حوزه اعصاب باشه که از تمام ظرفیتت استفاده کنی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

من فقط تیتر رو خوندم و کاری با توضیحاتی که نوشتید ندارم و فقط اومدم بگم دانشگاه خوب رو به رشته ترجیح بده و اگر پشت کنکور بمونی کمک بزرگی کردی به مافیای کنکور و سیستم آموزشی ای که هدفش در انزوا و جهالت قرار دادن افرادی همچون شما است - مثل گذشته من - پس دل رو بزن به دریا برو پی زندگی
زندگی = کار + ورزش + مطالعه + معاشرت

----------


## mr.masomi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad-b


نظرات ملتو نخون؟ عملکردش مثل همون قرصاست؟ فقل دوپامینو میبره بالا؟ برادر شما حیف شدی ، به نظرم دوباره کنکور بده برو پزشکی ، تخصصم حتما در حوزه اعصاب باشه که از تمام ظرفیتت استفاده کنی


اولا عزیز دلم به زبان ساده قابل فهم گفتم اگه علمیشو میگفتم گیج میشدی
دوما عضو انجمن علمی ehia دانشگاه تهرانم که تو حوزه نوروساینسه خواستید میتونید سرچ بزنید و اسممو ببینید
سوما نیازی به کنکور مجدد برای پزشکی نیس چون تو مسیرش هستم مثلا المپیاد اموزش پزشکی در کنار رقیبانی مثل امیررضا براتی رتبه یک سال 97

چهارما وقت کردید یه سر به مقالات بزنید میتونید بفهمید چی گفتم خواستید مقالاتشو تو پیام خصوصی براتون میفدستم
و پنجما چرا کسی که رشتش ریاضیات کاربردیه باید بیاد درباره چیزی که نمیدونه گارد بگیره که چیزی که برام عجیبه و نمیدونم ممکنه بقیه هم ندونن؟*

----------


## MOHAMMAD-B

*پس نگرشتو عوض کن نظرات ملتو تو این تاپیک نخون چون  مکانیسمش مثل همون قرصاست و گفتن اینکه تو میتونی فقط دوپامینتو بدون دلیل  میبره بالا تازه اگه انگیزشی حرف بزنن اینه ، اگه تخریب کنن که مغزت میگه  ولش کن دیگه نمیشه دیگه 
پس برو تو فاز کار عمیق و بیخیال رتبه و رشته و نتیجه شو فقط بخون برای بهبود و پیشرفت خودت
*

من اصلا کاری به سوابق شما ندارم ، من برعکس شما که بدون شناختن شخصی قضاوت میکنید دست به همچین کاری نمیزنم! نیازی به توضیح خودم ندارم اما اون ریاضی و فیزیک رشته سابقمه  :Yahoo (1): 
من انتقادم به حرف شماست و به شخصیت شما کاری ندارم!!!! و اینکه برای خودتون کسی  هستید معنیش این نیست حرف درستی زدید!
حالا چرا به حرف شما انتقاد دارم؟
1- نظرات ملت رو تو این تاپیک نخون!   شما اینجا قضاوت پیش پیش کردید در مورد نظرات افراد در این تاپیک چه مثبت و چه منفی و چه از طرف آدم متخصص یا آدم غیر متخصص که منو متهم کردید جزوشون هستم! اینجا برای اینه که هرکس نظرش رو به اشتراک بزاره و انتقاد سازنده مجازه نه این که مثل شما بخواد تو مسابقات نظرات اول بشه :Yahoo (4): 
2-مکانیسمش مثل همون قرصاست؟ کدوم قرصا؟ مگه این بنده خدا اسم قرص و بیماری که دکترش تشخیص داده رو گفت؟ شما در مورد قرصش هم پیش پیش قضاوت کردید! مگه یک نوع قرص یا بیماری مرتبط با اعصاب و روان داریم؟
3-{*تازه اگه انگیزشی حرف بزنن اینه ، اگه تخریب کنن که مغزت میگه  ولش کن دیگه نمیشه دیگه 
پس برو تو فاز کار عمیق و بیخیال رتبه و رشته و نتیجه شو فقط بخون برای بهبود و پیشرفت خودت
}* 
این بخشش از همه جالب تره جملات روی هوارو نقد کردی بعد خودت یه جمله گفتی که برو توی فاز عمیق؟ فاز عمیق چیه؟ من فرض میکنم این جمله هم انگیزشیه که نقض میکنه حرف خود شمارو ! اگر انگیزشی نیست پس ناقصه چون فاز عمیق رو توضیح ندادید؟ روش عملیه؟ به اشتراک بزارید که ما هم فیض ببریم.
4- خیلی سریع بیماری رو تشخیص دادید از پشت سیستم و سریع هم درمان پیشنهاد کردید.
5-{*نظرات ملتو تو این تاپیک نخون چون مکانیسمش مثل همون قرصاست و گفتن اینکه تو میتونی فقط دوپامینتو بدون دلیل میبره بالا }*
جناب آقای دکتر آینده شما علاوه بر زیر سوال بردن نظر ملت ، نظر اون همکارت رو که قرص هارو هم تجویز کرده بود زیر سوال بردی بدون اینکه بپرسی چه قرصیه و فرض کردی در ذهن خودت که میدونی چه داروییه!

----------


## MOHAMMAD-B

من ترجیح میدم ادامه ندم این بحث رو ، قضاوت باشه با ملت :Yahoo (4):  شما هم ادامه نده لطفا. GodBless

----------


## Dillon

با این درصدا تو کنکور 99شدی 80هزار؟!!  :Yahoo (39):

----------


## _Joseph_

> به خانوادم گفتم اگه قبول نشدم به همه بگن پرستاری قبول شده تا دوباره بخونم برای پزشکی، اگه خدا خواست که قبول شدم میگم انصراف دادم دوباره خوندم واسه پزشکی و اگه قبول نشدم دیگه حداقل پرستاری میارم و اون موقع میگم درسامو افتادم یا مرخصی گرفتم و عقب افتادم. خلاصه یه جوری سال سوم کنکورمو می پیچونم... ولی از طرفی از موندن دوباره می ترسم... من دیگه توان خوندن این درسا رو برای یار سوم ندارم...


*ریشه تمام مشکلاتت : زندگی برای دیگران و توجه به حرفهای دگران بدون توجه به آگاهی خودت و توانایی خودت و .... و صد البته ترس 
این تفکرات آدم رو ضعیف میکنه و کاری میکنه بشی تبدیل به بازیچه*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *
> 
> اولا عزیز دلم به زبان ساده قابل فهم گفتم اگه علمیشو میگفتم گیج میشدی
> دوما عضو انجمن علمی ehia دانشگاه تهرانم که تو حوزه نوروساینسه خواستید میتونید سرچ بزنید و اسممو ببینید
> سوما نیازی به کنکور مجدد برای پزشکی نیس چون تو مسیرش هستم مثلا المپیاد اموزش پزشکی در کنار رقیبانی مثل امیررضا براتی رتبه یک سال 97
> 
> چهارما وقت کردید یه سر به مقالات بزنید میتونید بفهمید چی گفتم خواستید مقالاتشو تو پیام خصوصی براتون میفدستم
> و پنجما چرا کسی که رشتش ریاضیات کاربردیه باید بیاد درباره چیزی که نمیدونه گارد بگیره که چیزی که برام عجیبه و نمیدونم ممکنه بقیه هم ندونن؟*


* امیر حسین عزیز چرا سعی میکنی خودت رو برای بقیه اثبات کنی؟؟ به نظرت این کار چیپ نیست؟؟
به چیزی که قبولش داری و مطئنی دیگه نیازی نیست خودت رو برای دیگران اثبات کنی 
خودت برای خودت کافی باش
دیگران هم ازاد هستن نظر بدهند تصمیم گیرنده شخص خودش هست که چه کاری انجام دهد ممکن است از بین همین نظرات ایده ای بگیرد
*

----------


## Yuhan

> *ریشه تمام مشکلاتت : زندگی برای دیگران و توجه به حرفهای دگران بدون توجه به آگاهی خودت و توانایی خودت و .... و صد البته ترس 
> این تفکرات آدم رو ضعیف میکنه و کاری میکنه بشی تبدیل به بازیچه*


اطرافیانم خیلی بهم فشار میارن... بخصوص اینکه دو نفر تو فامیل داریم که تیزهوشانی ان و امسال کنکور میدن. اگه سال اول قبول شن دهن منو جر میدن :/ قبلا تو فامیل داشتیم کسی رو که سه سال مونده و دیدم چه حرفایی پشت سرش زدن؛ فلانی سال سومشه؟!! هنوز پشت کنکوره؟! این دیگه چه نابغه ایه!... از اون بدتر، خانوادم حمایتم نمی کنن. بابام حاضره منو بفرسته یه رشته بدرد نخور بدون کنکور ولی یه سال دیگه نمونم.. خواهرمم همینطور، بهم میگه کنکورتو بده از این خونه برو از دستت راحت شیم :/ خلاصه که موندن از همه جهت واسه من سخته.

----------


## _Joseph_

> اطرافیانم خیلی بهم فشار میارن... بخصوص اینکه دو نفر تو فامیل داریم که تیزهوشانی ان و امسال کنکور میدن. اگه سال اول قبول شن دهن منو جر میدن :/ قبلا تو فامیل داشتیم کسی رو که سه سال مونده و دیدم چه حرفایی پشت سرش زدن؛ فلانی سال سومشه؟!! هنوز پشت کنکوره؟! این دیگه چه نابغه ایه!... از اون بدتر، خانوادم حمایتم نمی کنن. بابام حاضره منو بفرسته یه رشته بدرد نخور بدون کنکور ولی یه سال دیگه نمونم.. خواهرمم همینطور، بهم میگه کنکورتو بده از این خونه برو از دستت راحت شیم :/ خلاصه که موندن از همه جهت واسه من سخته.


*اگه توان مباحثه داری یه روز قشنگ همه رو جمع کن بشین حجت رو تموم کن و بهشون بگو که زندگی تو به هیچ کسی ربطی نداره و هر حرفی پشتت بزنن هم به تو ربطی نداره تو مسئول زندگی خودت هستی و تایم بندی و .... خودت رو داری 
یه جوری باید اعتمادشون رو به خودت جلب کنی که حواست به خودت هسن و راه درست رو داری میری و نمی خوای خودت رو به بیراهه بکشی 
اگه قانع شدن که خداروشکر 
اگر نشدن از یه دوستی و آشنایی (ترجیحا بزرگتر باشه تا حرفش برنده باشه و خانواده ات الزش حرف شنوی داشته باشن) برو باهاش قشنگ صحبت کن و ازش بخواه با خانواده صحبت کنه در موردت 
اگر این هم نشد دیگه کا رسخت میشه یکم 
حالا این دو رو انجام بده شاید نتیجه داد 
ولی قبل از هر کاری باید خودت رو با دیگران مقایسه نکنی 
زندگی به خودی خود سخت هست که بخوای با مقایسه نداشته های خودت با داشته های دیگران شرایط رو برای خودت بد ترش کنی*

----------


## Ra.ha

مطمئنی درصدات تو کنکور ۹۹ اینا بودن؟
این درصدا رتبه ی ۴۰-۴۵هزار میدادن سال۹۹

----------


## sara2001

بنظرتون احتمال تعویق هست؟

----------


## Yuhan

> مطمئنی درصدات تو کنکور ۹۹ اینا بودن؟
> این درصدا رتبه ی ۴۰-۴۵هزار میدادن سال۹۹


آره درصدام همینا بود :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Doctorr

یاالآن بشین بخون مهم نیس قبول میشی یانه مهم اینه ک بخونی،یا کلن بیخیال کنکور وهدف ،آرزوهات شو
برو یه سمت دیگ،چون اگ الان این یه ماه آخر بیخیال کنکور شی کلن سال دیگم بیخیال کنکور میشی

----------


## Little_girl

منم هیچی نخوندم با این تفاوت که دیگه نمیتونم پشت کنکور بمونم  به هیچ عنوان این اجازه رو ندارم 
نمیدونم این یه ماه چ خاکی به سرم بریزم که حداقل یه چی قبول بشم

----------


## Black_Hawk

> بنظرتون احتمال تعویق هست؟


قطعا نه مگر اینکه بعد انتخابات  احتمال درگیری بدن کرونارو ظاهریش کنن وگرنه برای خود کرونا اصلا :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mhdyr2001

الان شما هدفت پزشکی یا پرستاری آزاد؟اگه پزشکی رو واقعا میخوای  و دچار توهم علاقه به پزشکی نشدی  و مطمعنی که میتونی یک سال دیگه پای هدفت وایستی (که این مورد مهمترینه حتی از بعد علمی هم مهمتره بنظرم )به نظر من الان برو پیش یک مشاورتحصیلی خوب و یک برنامه ریزی معقول بکن(نه اینکه جو گیر بشی بخوای طوفانی شروع کنی) برای کنکور سال بعد و حتما هم قبل شروع استراحتی بکن و بعدش پای برنامت وایستا.
اما اگر در حد پرستاری ازاد میخوای و بر ایده آل گراییت میتونی غلبه کنی از همین فردا شروع کن به خوندن(بنظرم این بازه رو آزمون بزن و اونجا هایی که مشکل داری و برات ساده تره و مهم تره رو کار کن)مطمعن  باش اون چیزی که میخوای شدنیه دقت کن من امید و انگیزه الکی بهت ندادم نگفتم میتونی پزشکی بیاری(البته منظورم با شرایطیه که گفتی و منظورم عدم تواناییت نیست )واقع بینانه بهت گفتم.تو هم سعی کن به دور از احساسات و با نگاه منطقی به شرایطت تصمیم بگیری.
*البته احتمال این هم هست که دچار وسواس شدی (یعنی اینکه خوندی ولی فک میکنی هیچی بلد نیستی و ...) در این صورت سعی کن به افکار منفیت غلبه کنی و با ارامش ادامه بدی و به خدا و کمکش ایمان داشته باش.

----------


## sara2001

واقعا دلیل اینکه ارشد تعویق دادن نمیدونم
یا کلا ندن یا اگه میدن همه رو بدن

----------


## MOHAMMAD-B

> بنظرتون احتمال تعویق هست؟


براساس اینکه همه چی برنامه ریزی شده و امتحان نهایی هارو هم زود گرفتن دیگه تعویق کنکور خیلی بعیده ، منطقی اینه فرض رو براین بزارید که کنکور سر موقع برگزار میشه که خدای نکرده تو برنامه ریزی تایم کم نیارید و متضرر نشید.

----------

